
How do you cope with failure? - samnewel
How can you reconcile yourself when you&#x27;ve failed multiple startups?
======
T-A
Buy one of these? [http://www.posterenvy.com/thomas-edison-i-didnt-fail-i-
just-...](http://www.posterenvy.com/thomas-edison-i-didnt-fail-i-just-
found-2-000-ways-not-to-make-a-lightbulb-i-only-needed-to-find-one-way-to-
make-it-work/)

